# wild west railroads



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

hi,
i would like to build a wild west layout with some western towns with saloon, bank, sherriths office, general store, barn, blacksmiths and railway station.also some ranches and other wild west sights.
does anyone know any building kits i could use, models of locos and rolling stock of the era.
also i would like some figures that fit the era


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

welcome....
westernscalemodels.com nice stuff.
have you started designing a layout?


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

the design has never gone beyond a sketch on some scrap paper.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Just don't forget to put a gallows in your western town.
This one is scratch-built in n-scale. (not by me)








​


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

nice idea thats a must might build some little detail things like this as i get ideas even before i start construction


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Gustovski, Get a copy of "Once Upon aTime in the West" great movie and has tons of ideas!! Also search "Sergio Leone" on this forum!! Good luck and post some pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Also search "Sergio Leone" on this forum!! Good luck and post some pics!:thumbsup:


 italian director remaking japanese movies into westerns :thumbsup:
what's not to love


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Walthers has a few western HO buildings. Here's one set:

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/700-571

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Is the Walthers stuff made in America? Can't see a Chinese saloon in a Western town. Now the gallows is cool. Have to have one of those. Pete


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

I assume you model in HO. If so, ebay frequently lists items appropriate for that era. (Search: "old west" or "old time*" or even "civil war" from within their HO category.) Bachman has a set or two, and several manufacturers used to or still do support some rolling stock from that time (Tyco and Mantua come to mind). Numerous false front buildings show up also, from Kibri (very pricey for their old west sets), Woodland Scenics, AHM, many DPM kits, or Campbell and Fine Scale Miniatures for the higher end craftsman kits. Bachmann made one old west set of figures. Otherwise, you're looking at Woodland Scenics and Preiser (at about $2 per figure typically). Then you get into metal cast figures and the price goes up considerably (and you paint them). Airfix also made wagon trains and cowboys and indian sets in HO. Jordan Vehicles (Highway Miniatures) has wagons and buggies in styrene kits. You'll need lots of horses and probably cattle. Consider Bachmann for low price per figure and you paint them, or Woodland Scenics and Preiser for nice, painted (and pricier) livestock.
I'm into 1907, not too far from that old west era. Short locos, short cars, short consists all mean your layout looks bigger than it is... tighter turns too.
Good luck. Steam Rocks!


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks for all these sugestions
if i can get over to the lhs i might grab some figures and build the gallows


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I've seen some nice pictures of a 1880's-WW1 era western layout in an old issue of "Contiental Modeler" (May 1996; and I'm American!), where there was a descent 4-4-0 made from scratch, and many converted locomotives! I'd suggest trying to find that issue, because the article is very informative. A real "back to basics" layout, yet energetic ideal of the old west (without the "super-ancient" feel). Remember the old west, didn't really die until WW1, so you have a broad time to work with. 

Also, invest into the old Rivarossi 4-4-0's, a Rivarossi Casey Jones, and anything American prototyped, that is not "superheated!" I like the Reno my Grandpa bought me a few years back, and it really fits if you want the old west, the Reno fits, since the real Reno was in many Old Western movies. The Virginia & Truckee is another great example of the old west too. Look to them, they are the typical, and no doubt the most Famous of the Old West railroads! Good luck man, ride the Iorn Horse, and watch out for "stick-ups", raid ambushes, and "Buffalos"! -  

P.S. I don't know why certain words/phrases are hyperlinked, I didn't do that ! All I did was go advanced on the reply, and it just happended. Tell me where they link, if they are still active? I'm taking a Web Design class, so...


----------

